# Misc Supply Code Q4051



## LISALININGER (Oct 4, 2012)

I have billed the supply code Q4051 with CTP 29540 for strapping.  They always request an invoice.  I have added the cost from the invoice on line 19 and sent electronically but it still comes back for the same reason.   Is there a way to submit the Q4051 electronically so they will not request an invoice every time?

Appreciate any help with this.

Lisa Lininger


----------

